# Mahindra Max24 Engine Keeps Dropping Revs



## Petey123 (Sep 26, 2020)

Just got a used 2016 Max24 and it runs great for a while but then the engine loses revs and almost dies. It picks back up again until after a few times doing this it never gets back to full RPMs. If I shut it off and restart it it immediately goes to full RPMs but after about 3 seconds it drops again. Any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Petey123, welcome to the forum.

You fuel filter may be plugged to the point that it is limiting fuel flow. Also check your air intake for obstructions? When it starts to bog down, remove the fuel cap to see if it runs better, you may have a plugged vent in the cap causing vacuum to build in the tank.


----------



## Petey123 (Sep 26, 2020)

BigT said:


> Hello Petey123, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You fuel filter may be plugged to the point that it is limiting fuel flow. Also check your air intake for obstructions? When it starts to bog down, remove the fuel cap to see if it runs better, you may have a plugged vent in the cap causing vacuum to build in the tank.


Makes a lot of sense. Will try your suggestions in the morning. Are there two fuel filters? I see the filter bowl assembly with the pleated filter and it looks like there is another inline filter just before the injectors.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Some Kubotas have two.


----------

